# wo muss Bedienstelle für Tür öffnen/schließen plaziert sein?



## demerzel (25 März 2009)

Hallo Miteinander,

ich hätte da eine Frage:

Ist es zwingend erforderlich eine Bedienstelle für das ein- bzw. ausschalten der Zuhaltung einer nicht trennenden Schutzeinrichtung (normaldeutsch Schutztür mit Verriegelung) direkt an der Stelle zu haben wo sich die Zuhaltung befindet oder darf diese auch an einem anderen Platz sein.

Folgendes Problem: wir haben konstruktiv bedingt mehrere Schutztüren(Türen nur für Wartungszwecke) nebeneinander und wenn wir jetzt jedesmal für diese Türen eine Bedienstelle für die Anwahl Tür öffnen/schließen installieren müssen wäre das ein ziemlicher Kosten/Zeit und Arbeitsaufwand. Wir haben einen Meter weiter eine Visu und würden gerne über diese Visu die Türen öffnen/schließen. Bei Anwahl Tür schließen quittieren wir in diesem Augenblick noch keinen Schutzkreis oder starten einen Prozess, dies wird an einer anderen Bedienstelle getätigt.

Ich habe zu diesem Thema nichts gefunden und auch ein Gespräch mit einem Sachverständigen konnte darüber keine Klarheit schaffen.
Ich hoffe ihr habt hier mehr Erfahrung oder könnt mir schreiben wo ich es nachlesen kann, danke.
ciao Peter


----------



## maweri (25 März 2009)

Hallo Peter,

soweit ich weiß, muß von der Bedienstelle der gesamte Gefahrenbereich, der durch die Zugangstüren abgeschottet wird, eingesehen werden können.
Dadurch soll verhindert werden, daß man z.B. um die Ecke geht, um zu quittieren und sich zwischenzeitlich einer in den Gefahrenbereich 'schleicht'.

In welcher Vorschrift das steht, weiß ich aber nicht.

Gruß
maweri


----------



## demerzel (25 März 2009)

ich hab da noch was:
...
Der Rückstell-Schalter muss ​​*außerhalb des Gefahrbereiches *an einem sicheren
Ort angebracht sein, von dem man *gute Sicht *hat, um zu prüfen, dass sich *niemand
innerhalb des Gefahrbereiches *befindet.​*5.5​*Start und erneuter Start
Zusätzlich zu den Anforderungen, auf die in Tabelle 1 hingewiesen wird, muß
folgendes auch angewendet werden.
Ein erneuter Start darf nur dann automatisch erfolgen, wenn kein gefährlicher
Zustand vorliegen kann. Insbesondere für steuernde trennende Schutzeinrichtungen
siehe 4.2.2 der EN 292-2:1991.
Diese Anforderungen für Start und erneuten Start müssen auch für Maschinen
angewendet werden, die ferngesteuert werden können.

aber das bezieht sich immer auf eine Bedienstelle mit Startfunktion, und das habe ich ja in meinem Fall nicht.
ciao Peter​


----------



## HBL (25 März 2009)

Guten Abend Peter

Nach Deiner Beschreibung handelt es sich nach meiner Meinung um einen Sonderbetrieb.

Es hilft nichts, Du musst, wie immer in solchen Sicherheitsfragen, eine Risiko/Gefahrenanalyse erstellen!!

Für solche Anwendungen ist ein Schlüssel-Transfer vielleicht die geeignete Lösung.

Mit dem Schlüsselschalter auf den entsprechenden Sonderbetrieb schalten. Schlüssel abziehen und die Türzuhaltung mit dem Schlüssel vor Ort entriegeln.

*Achtung:* In diesem Sonderbetrieb müssen Sicherheitsfunktionen überbrückt werden!!

Das bedingt spezielle Beachtung, wie allenfalls eine gefährliche Bewegung gestartet werden darf.

Ist alles nicht ganz so einfach.

Schöner Abend

Hans


----------



## Safety (26 März 2009)

Hallo Peter,
wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe geht es Dir rein um das öffnen und schliessen der Zuhaltungen, es ist noch ein Rückstelltaster vorhanden für die Sicherheitsfunktion. Überlege Dir was für gefahren entstehen könnten!
Ohne genau deine Maschine zu kennen, kommt als Gefahr in Betracht, dass jemand eingeschlossen werden könnte! Ist von dem Platz des öffnen und schließen die Gefahrenstelle komplett einzusehen? Deine Taster bzw. Panel ist ein Meter von der Gefahrenstelle entfernt und wenn dann alles gut zu überblicken ist würde ich hier kein Problem sehen! Was ist an einem Taster direkt an der Tür anders? Mehrere Türen gleichzeitig zuschließen ist kein Problem und wird auch oft gemacht. Aber beachte, dass man auch wirklich alles einsehen kann.


----------



## JesperMP (26 März 2009)

Wir verwenden für Shutztüren immer ein Sicherheitsrelais pro Tür.
Für Not-Aus können mehrere Not-Aus-Tastern in reihe geshaltet werden.
Ich glaube das so muss das sein.

Für Bedienerfreundlicheit ist das einfachste gleichzeitig das der Tür geschlossen wird, wird auch der Rückstelltaster betätigt. 
Ich scliesse mich an die Bemerkungen über sichtbarkeit die Du selbst in post #3 nennen. Bei mehrere Türen sehe ich es Praktisch nicht möglich das alle Türen von diese eine Taster überschaubar sind. Man muss wirklich von aussen das Bereich überschauen können, nicht nur die Tür-Öffnungen.
Also für Bedienerfreundlicheit und Sicherheit muss der Rückstelltaster neben der Tür plaziert werden. Wenn dies für mehrere Türen möglich ist mit nur 1 Taster, dann OK.

edit: "neben der Tür": 1 meter vielleicht OK. 2 meter nicht OK.


----------



## demerzel (26 März 2009)

Hallo Miteinander,

danke für die zahlreichen Posts.
Also meine Anlage ist nicht mehr als 4x3m groß.
Dabei befinden sich die zwei Türen (PS: ALLE Türen haben eine eigene Schutzeinrichtung mit Zuhaltung) wenn ich vor der Anlage stehe auf der linken Seite und die Visu ist vor der Anlage mittig in der Schutzumhausung integriert.
In der Anlage steht nur ein Roboter und eine Zwischenablage - also alles sehr gut einsehbar. Wie gesagt es ging hier nicht um irgeneine Zuschaltung einer Betriebsart oder Starten der Anlage, meine Frage bezog sich nur darauf ob ich die Anwahl Tür öffnen/schließen an der Tür machen MUSS oder ob ich das von einem zentralen Punkt, Bsp. Visu aus realisieren darf. 
ciao Peter


----------



## Deltal (27 März 2009)

Also das öffnen der Zuhaltung dürfte von jedem Ort möglich sein. Meistens ist es ja so das nach der "Anforderung" die Maschine erst sauber abschaltet und dann die Zuhaltung öffnet.

Das Problem ist jedoch das Abschalten. Es sollte verhindert werden das sich Leute "einschliessen" können. Wird z.B. die Zuhaltung nur über eine Zeit geöffnet kann man die Tür schliessen und der Bediener kommt nicht mehr aus dem Sicherheitsbereich. 

Deswegen gibt es in unseren Anlagen einen Taster zum öffnen der Zuhaltung der von "beiden Seiten" erreichbar ist.

Über den Sicherheitsaspekt wurde ja schon gesprochen, also Reset nur wenn man alles einsehen kann.


----------

